# Wieviel Rechner max. an einer Steckdose?



## yellowspam (17. März 2008)

Hi@all:

Ich wollte fragen ob ihr wisst, wieviele Rechner man an eine 230V- Steckdose maximal anschließen kann, ohne das der FI oder eine Sicherung schaltet.


----------



## cyberman645 (17. März 2008)

Ich hab glaub mal gelesen das man 6 Stück ohne Probleme dranhängen könnte!!



mfg Cyberman


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass kommt auch darauf an, was für einen PC du anschließt, sprich was für Netzteile die drin haben.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. März 2008)

Auserdem kommt es auf die Qualität der Steckleiste an (die du ja vermutlich verwenden möchtest). In der Regel ist bei denen auch eine Maximalleistung in Ampere angegeben, daran kann man sich dann richten. Auserdem auf die Qualität der Elektroarbeiten im Haus, Kabeldurchschnitt, Sicherung......
Ein hoher der Wirkungsgrad der Netzteile ist auch hilfreich.

Aber 6 sollten im Ramen des Möglichen liegen solange ihr nicht in einem Altbau wohnt.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Du meinst sicher nur den Rechner ohne Monitor, oder? Ansonsten ist auch  deren Anzahl aufgrund unterschiedlicher Anforderungen variabel.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Ich bin da kein Experte und ich kenn mich auch nicht aus, aber wir hatten bei einer 30-Mann LAN, glaube ich, nur 2 Steckdosen im Einsatz... Da ist dann zwar mal der Strom für die eine Hälfte ausgefallen, aber das nur weil so ein Lappen vergessen hatte das 20m Verlängerungskabel auszurollen....Das wurde etwas heiß.....


----------



## yellowspam (17. März 2008)

Insgesamt sind es 7 Rechner plus 1 Monitor(KVM-switch) und alle Rechner haben 5250 Watt Leistung die sie brauchen.
 Laut Wikipedia sind die Schukos auf max. ~ 3600 Watt ausgelegt...weiß aber ned obs stimmt.


----------



## fluessig (17. März 2008)

Da hilft nur Try and Error. Kommt auf die Sicherungen, die Leitungen, die Rechner usw an. Eine Absolutzahl lässt sich so nicht nennen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. März 2008)

Hi,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind in (halbwegs modernen) Wohnungen die Sicherungen so ausgelegt, dass der FI-Schutzschalter bei einer Belastung von 16 Ampere baden geht.

Damit wäre die maximale Leistung 16 A * 230 V = 3680 Watt.

Wieviele Geräte also maximal an einer Leitung hängen sollten, hängt ganz von der Leistungsaufnahme der einzelnen Geräte ab (steht ja meistens hinten drauf).

Grüße, D.


----------



## chmee (18. März 2008)

Dank an Dario.

Eine Steckdose ist grundsätzlich mit 16A abgesichert. Niemand würde sie aber bis an Anschlag ausnutzen. Zudem sind die meisten Haushaltssteckdosenverteiler für max.10A gedacht. (Selektivität)

Also : Bei Profianschlüssen mit ausreichendem Querschnitt und guten Steckern bis zu 16A, bei Haushaltsleitungen max10A ( 2300W ) . Bitte nicht vergessen, dass beim Start von Geräten auch Impulsströme entstehen die vielfach höher als im eingeschalteten Modus sind. Gehen wir nun davon aus, dass ein Rechner samt TFT etwa 500W verbraucht, dann sind das grob 4 Stück bei 10A oder 6 Stück bei 16A. Habe aber schon Wandleitungen und Wandsteckdosen riechen können von nur 2 Rechnern.

Und : Der FI ( oder jetzt RCD ) ist ein Fehlerstromschalter, um bei Kurzschlüssen auszulösen. Dieser reagiert NICHT bei Überbelastung !

@yellowspam: Schau bitte nach, welche Steckdosen auf verschiedenen Leitungen (Phasen ) liegen, sonst knallt Dir im besten Fall immer die Sicherung durch, oder schlimmer, es brennt. Abhängig von der Wohnungsgröße sind verschieden viele Phasen in die Wohnung gelegt.

mfg chmee


----------

